# Anschluss 4-Pin PWM an 3-Pin Lüftersteuerung möglich???



## killer89 (7. April 2008)

*Anschluss 4-Pin PWM an 3-Pin Lüftersteuerung möglich???*

Hiho!

Auch nach langer Suche im Forum fand ich keine Antwort auf eine Frage, die mich quält.
Wie oben geschrieben stelle ich mir die Frage ob ich einen CPU-Kühler (speziell: Xigmatek RS 12xx) mit 4 Pin PWM-Anschluss an einen 3-Pin Anschluss anschließen kann. Mein Mainboard hat nur 3 Pins... .
Gibts da Möglichkeiten?

MfG


----------



## SkastYX (7. April 2008)

*AW: Anschluss 4-Pin PWM an 3-Pin Lüftersteuerung möglich???*

Bei mir gabs keine Probleme einfach den 4er an den 3er anzuschließen, musst nur auf die Polung achten.
Habe das allerdings mit dem Intel Lüfter getestet.


----------



## Malkav85 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Anschluss 4-Pin PWM an 3-Pin Lüftersteuerung möglich???*

Das bringt keinerlei Probleme. Du kannst nur nicht die PWM Funktion nutzen


----------



## killer89 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Anschluss 4-Pin PWM an 3-Pin Lüftersteuerung möglich???*

hmm... joa und wie sieht das mit der Polung aus? 
Was ist eigentlich PWM genau? Wird der Lüfter auch ohne geregelt?


----------



## Malkav85 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Anschluss 4-Pin PWM an 3-Pin Lüftersteuerung möglich???*

Im Grunde ja. Ich glaub das PWM ist dazu da, das man nen bestimmten Impuls senden kann, wie schnell oder wieviel Strom der Lüfter bekommen soll


----------



## SkastYX (7. April 2008)

*AW: Anschluss 4-Pin PWM an 3-Pin Lüftersteuerung möglich???*

Dürftest du eigentlich nicht falsch machen können, passt nur auf eine Weise 
Steuerung sollte auch dann funktionieren, lediglich mit der alten Variante, dem Lüfter weniger Strom zu geben.


----------



## killer89 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Anschluss 4-Pin PWM an 3-Pin Lüftersteuerung möglich???*

Passt nur auf eine Weise... das hat man vom RAM auch gesagt und manche bekommen ihn trotzdem anders rein 
Nee, Spaß beiseite, ich hab da überhaupt keine Ahnung von, weil ich bisher das Problem nicht hatte  Nur jetzt, wo ich mir nen neuen Kühler holen will, merk ich, dass mein Mainboard noch gar keinen 4-Pin hat


----------

